# What happened to RCpimp.com????



## bluelightracer (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry if this is a re-post. Can't seem to connect to the site anymore??


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Its been down for a few weeks now


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Most of the people that were on rcpimp moved over to (www.rcxxx.com)


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Server space was not renewed so the site is down indefinitely.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yep. No warning, it is offline. As said, most of the regulars from there are on RCxxx now. Basically RCxxx came up and fished some of the regulars from the Pimp so traffic was down & the "powers that be" for the pimp were tired of keeping it up so they let it expire. They wanted to take it off lline a couple years ago, but a bunch of us talked them into keeping it up by donating to the cost.


----------

